# Live view images on monitor Nikon d3100 ?



## lonerunner (Mar 13, 2013)

Is it possible that i can somehow connect my Nikon d3100 with my pc and live view images on monitor when shooting ? I have usb cable but it only works for images transfer and none of the software give live view? Maybe it's possible with hdmi or tv out that camera have? and i didn't found on manual for live view, only for preview on tv.


----------



## amolitor (Mar 13, 2013)

The keyword is "tethering"

Try googling for "tethering D3100". A bunch of results pop up. It looks like you need some software.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 13, 2013)

ControlMyNikon

So cheap it's almost free, really.

$30 for software this good is a steal!


----------



## lonerunner (Mar 13, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The keyword is "tethering"
> 
> Try googling for "tethering D3100". A bunch of results pop up. It looks like you need some software.



Thanks man, i didn't know it's called tethering and first posts on google search gave me working solution. Apparently my camera doesn't support tethering but DIYphotobits Camera Control works perfectly.


----------

